# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  سامسونج تبدأ إرسال تحديث أندرويد 4.4.2 (كيت كات) إلى “جالاكسي نوت 3″

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة سامسونج  إرسال تحديث أندرويد 4.4.2 لجهاز Galaxy Note 3، وذلك للنسخة العالمية  المفتوحة ذات رقم الطراز SM-N9005 العاملة بمعالج Snapdragon 800. التحديث  بدأ بالوصول إلى أجهزة نوت 3 في بولونيا، ومن المنتظر أن يتابع الوصول  تدريجيًا إلى بقية الدول.
يحمل التحديث رقم البناء N9005XXUENA6 وقد  بدأ بالوصول عبر تطبيق Samsung Kies، ومن أبرز ما يقدمه التحديث الجديد هو  تغيير لون أيقونات شريط التنبيهات إلى اللون الأبيض، كما يقدم أيقونة  للكاميرا على شاشة القفل، وقامت سامسونج بتحسين لوحة المفاتيح الخاصة بها  وذلك لدى استخدام الجهاز بالوضعية الأفقية، بالإضافة إلى إدخال بعض  التحسينات على الأداء. هذا طبعًا إلى جانب الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
لا  توجد معلومات حاليًا عن موعد وصول التحديث إلى الشرق الأوسط، لكننا سنقوم  بإعلامكم بذلك لدى وصوله. الفيديو التالي (باللغة الألمانية) يستعرض أبرز  واجهات التحديث الجديد: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

